# Doctor Slams Political Correctness Before Obama



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Really worth listening to!!! This guy has a lot of what it takes to run this country!!!

http://conservativevideos.com/2013/...nt-of-obama-at-the-national-prayer-breakfast/


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! :thumb: 
Impeach Obama,Biden, and 3/4 of Congress,,,,Dr Carlson for President now!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I emailed that to about a dozen people. Very impressive speech.

I noticed that even though Michelle was clapping for some things Obama was not, and had a very sour expression.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes, very impressive.

Plainsman I noticed the same thing.

Odumbo looked like a dunce throughout the whole speech.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not only was I impressed with his thoughts on taxes, economics, and moral decay, but I was pleased that he used the Bible as his reference for wisdom. It contains a huge resource for every day life.


----------

